# Post any random pictures here!



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Could be anything, funny pictures, sad pictures, intriguing pictures etc.

I'll start off with this one:










(Big chance another thread already exists like this one, if so please tell me.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

.................


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

whitewestie said:


> My back door view, where I live..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live, it looks peaceful


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

..............


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I call this "Abat-abat"


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

...........


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

whitewestie said:


> Sunset last nite, here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Feral puppies and cats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

..............


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

...............


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

http://imgur.com/RHCxiUL


@jolene23


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> http://imgur.com/RHCxiUL
> 
> 
> @jolene23


Poor thing :laugh: :rub


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I almost pissed myself when I saw this. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

..............


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

EarthDominator said:


> I almost pissed myself when I saw this. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lol, it's also called Çikolata in Turkish.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


>


Nice, did you make that yourself?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> Nice, did you make that yourself?


Yah


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Yah


Looks cool.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks 
This is the end product


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Damn. That's awesome.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you for your kind comment


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/hfDECZQ.gifv


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

.................


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Hostel 2: Girl in the skull shirt is my wife. She's so cuteee ♥ A total psycho in the movie but I love it


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

xMissChloex said:


> Hostel 2: Girl in the skull shirt is my wife. She's so cuteee ♥ A total psycho in the movie but I love it


What is a name of the movie?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

jolene23 said:


> What is a name of the movie?


Hostel 2 ❤


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

..............


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

So I accidentally searched "what was the last thing you bought" and someone has asked that on Quora.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

jolene23 said:


>


So cute.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not mine


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

...........


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

jolene23 said:


>


I love the haze.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Karsten said:


> I love the haze.


"Purple haze, all in my brain, lately things they don't seem the same..."


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

jolene23 said:


> "Purple haze, all in my brain, lately things they don't seem the same..."


----------



## Sithis29 (Feb 3, 2018)

...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## afrva (Feb 4, 2018)

??


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Adorable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Too lazy to dig up cute animal thread (plus this website's search function is useless now, never seems to bring up what I'm looking for.)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## CuriOwl (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Valentine's Day mood


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Test


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Bathrooms


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This is my brain. I'm posting a pic of my freaking brain!










God I'm the coolest person on this site.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@geraltofrivia Looks awesome! Reminds me of an album cover.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> This is my brain. I'm posting a pic of my freaking brain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you're the coolest person on this site


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @geraltofrivia Looks awesome! Reminds me of an album cover.






jolene23 said:


> Wow, you're the coolest person on this site


Thanks Jolene.
That's a beautiful name by the way


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> This is my brain. I'm posting a pic of my freaking brain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stunning!


:grin2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"Voz, pospani voz za Harkov 
Gomelj, Lenjingrad"


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Cletis said:


>


That looks scary.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

karenw said:


> Shop til you drop


Those shops look cute


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd sure love a cozy room like that in the future.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

karenw said:


> :laugh: Dad alert.


Yep.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

In case you don't know much about stars and galaxies, we live in the Milky Way with a diameter of 9.5x10^12, or (if my thinking is correct) 9.500.000.000.000.000.000km. Now you can use that as comparison with the tiny dot that's our galaxy.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Witchy.... :3


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

This man's kids designed his wallet. :')


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Lyyli said:


>


:haha


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

^Ha ha! Been there....


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lyyli said:


>


:lol awesome

Has @EBecca seen this?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wanderlust26 said:


>


Did you do this?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> :lol awesome
> 
> Has @*EBecca* seen this?


She will, probably.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Lyyli said:


>


I love it! :lol



geraltofrivia said:


> :lol awesome
> 
> Has @*EBecca* seen this?


Yes, thanks to you :bah


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

EBecca said:


> I love it! :lol


:b


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Karsten said:


> Did you do this?


Nope. It's from a post I saw on Facebook. It's kind of my dream fridge though.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

unsocial lego said:


>


Oh god that looks like the perfect reading nook, i'm so jealous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amon said:


>


I hope twistix doesn't see this


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Me when I was watching that one Spiderman scene from Avengers: Infinity War....


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## yigit (Nov 14, 2014)

İstanbul - Bosphorus


I don't have the image..


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

U wot m8


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wanderlust26 said:


>


May the bridges I burn light the way


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

3stacks said:


> U wot m8


:rofl


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

😛


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Coincidence said:


>


Those are amazing! thanks for sharing :grin2: they look WAY too perfect haha, especially like the jawlines and such.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Best couple ever..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

@Gothic Cupcakes you're welcome!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## PlasticWrap (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Girlwhostuck (May 9, 2018)

Omg so cool!


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know but it was in my phone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

The guy on the left haha


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=114050&thumb=1


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

\


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Ye


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

For the weekend


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

here


----------



## blewPanda (Jul 16, 2018)

Kurious


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My dream bath. The jacuzzi in the picture isn't big enough. I want that herbal spiritual bath where I can just sit back and soak. I need a large jacuzzi for that.


















_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

For cinemaddicts


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


>


Omg ♡ best picture


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Barp, barp, barp, barp, pop.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I knew you roller bladed Sam.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I knew you roller bladed Sam.


Those are old school roller skates. :bah


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## FRDSG (Mar 5, 2019)

When there is no food left in the fridge


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ I once sent that commercial to a bunch of people on SAS, and many of them never spoke to me again. :rofl


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


This my favorite


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

messy ponytail = very attractive :heart


















i don't like/know this person, i only like this picture. xD


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Stupid Tapatalk messing up my phone. 

* *















_Sent from Tony Hawk's Skating ramp using Tapatalk_


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Coincidence said:


>


Perfect :heart I wish our light situation would allow that but no. Perfect living room!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

smoothlinghs said:


> Perfect :heart I wish our light situation would allow that but no. Perfect living room!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I like aerial city photos or videos, that's British Museum:


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

i should have been in slep, but had to post this


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

scooby said:


> i should have been in slep, but had to post this


 I was kinda half-expecting it to ignore his hand and take his nose off and keep going.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

lol just a meme


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://i.redd.it/vccwi1n0vdj51.jpg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

**

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-uncle-just-text-me-asking-what-does-idk-mean


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Shiny-appocalypse-cookies said:


> View attachment 148044


This is too cute haha


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## JazzHands89 (Sep 14, 2021)

*I miss you homie*


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Awww, too cute


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

This was in The Sun online one day. They were talking about annoying neighbours, I thought it was hilarious ...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^


> The cheese is typically eaten when the maggots are still alive, as dead maggots are a sign that it has gone bad. (We're serious.) Since the maggots are alive and wiggling (and can jump to great heights when disturbed), diners need to be mindful of their eyes when eating the delicacy. It's important to note that when consuming the cheese, the maggots must be chewed and killed before swallowing, or else they can live in your body and rip holes through your intestines. The cheese is usually enjoyed on a moistened flat bread with a glass of strong red wine. Maggots and merlot anyone?


Oh how fun!


----------



## stawberry_red (Nov 5, 2021)

donuts🍩🍩


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That aint right.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That aint right.


There are all sorts of weird combinations when it comes to food that people enjoy, but yeah, that doesn't look good at all.


----------



## stawberry_red (Nov 5, 2021)

How are donuts not good?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^
> 
> Oh how fun!


It's just bizarre. If the people saw all the things that that fly landed on before landing on the cheese would they still eat it.  Not that that is the most bizarre bit about it haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

alwaysrunning said:


> It's just bizarre. If the people saw all the things that that fly landed on before landing on the cheese would they still eat it.  Not that that is the most bizarre bit about it haha.


Yeah, the part where they try to jump into your eyes was a big nope from me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll stick to cheddar and mozzarella. Maybe Herman Munster cheese if I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'll stick to cheddar and mozzarella. Maybe Herman Munster cheese if I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That aint right.


"Waiter! I asked for a diet coke with this, but you gave me a regular coke by accident."


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, the part where they try to jump into your eyes was a big nope from me.


Safety goggles innit  You are good to go now lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanksgiving day cat


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Stumbled upon this randomly near the staircase a few months ago at home. I just thought it looked a bit cool.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Things that make us go.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

This cute lil guy is the Japanese Spiny Lumpfish 🥰


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The tree got hit by lightning and turned into spaghetti.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475578308498640900


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

🤔...📚📖📝 ⌨🧮 📊📈📉 ➕➖➗....🤔❓❔❓❔🤷‍♀️


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

anime + trains two things i like. 

Not sure if there is an anime image thread, couldnt find one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Turtle Duck


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The annoyed cats face is so funny 🤣


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

When I was looking for heat mats I saw this one on Amazon. It just looks dodgy to me. Passed that one by and got another one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Wow. That's pretty scary. Water and electricity mixed together in a cheap heating pad. What could go wrong?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\ I know right! 114 people didn't think so though lol.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I had a bit too much fun using AI image generating sites for the first time...

* *














































































I've found that you can make a lot of people and characters play an instrument.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

From the newspaper yesterday...

I'd never heard of "exploding trees" before 😮










The poor guy still has to dress the same in this heat ...


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149941


 You never know. It might be as simple as carrying a can of Fancy Feast and a ziplock bag of Meow Mix with you at all times.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Monk, Ponge


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Monk, Dex


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Short Round 😀


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

harrison said:


>


What's the book?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> What's the book?


Not actually one of mine mate - although I have quite a lot like that. I came across it online and loved it.  I love old paper and the rough cut edges.


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Just short of a grand, bargain 😆


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150273
> 
> 
> Just short of a grand, bargain 😆


And it has a 99.5% positive feedback from 20795 (totally and completely real and not fake at all) reviews!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150273
> 
> 
> Just short of a grand, bargain 😆


I will admit that I know nothing about the prices of high end cleaning supplies, but that seems a little steep.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I screenshot a lot of interesting/funny Facebook Marketplace finds. Here's some of my recent ones. 










If you've ever wanted a lifted Subaru with a snorkel here you go. 










Not sure what the purpose of a dually lawnmower is. Increased towing capacity?










Lifted Cadillac hearse Ghostbusters car lol.










Never thought of cutting a school bus in half and turning it into a garage, but I'd imagine it's much cheaper than an actual garage. 










The more I look at this the more questions I have.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


> And it has a 99.5% positive feedback from 20795 (totally and completely real and not fake at all) reviews!


I don't get it lol. Maybe they're hoping someone that's totally hammered will come along 😆 The rest that are similar are like £30 to £40 haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

JH1983 said:


> I will admit that I know nothing about the prices of high end cleaning supplies, but that seems a little steep.


Just a little 😆


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

JH1983 said:


> I screenshot a lot of interesting/funny Facebook Marketplace finds. Here's some of my recent ones.
> 
> View attachment 150274
> 
> ...


Ghostbusters yeah! You can start your new career with that haha


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> I don't get it lol. Maybe they're hoping someone that's totally hammered will come along 😆 The rest that are similar are like £30 to £40 haha


I suspect they've sold more than a few to the US government. My country enjoys wasting its tax payers money.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Free protein with the organic broccoli 🥦 I accidentally bought

































People probably thinking just eat it you big baby 😆


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Trick or a treat? I like sprouts and I like chocolate ha


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150357
> 
> 
> Trick or a treat? I like sprouts and I like chocolate ha



That is cruel and unusual, dreamt up by an evil mind


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> That is cruel and unusual, dreamt up by an evil mind


Shame I don't have any young relatives to try it on haha. I could try it on my mum or switch the coffee granuals for gravy 😆 I won't do that; my poor mum's suffered enough haha


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

It's over now but ...



















just get these two in haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

These two Edinburgh hairdressers really get it!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been looking online for a wiring harness for my passenger seat in my car. Interesting photo they used here. 

"Do we have a picture of this part?"
"No, just draw one"
"I don't know what it looks like"
"Just draw what you think it looks like"
"Okay lol I'll use a sharpie and draw it on this napkin"
"Perfect, I'll upload it now"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I went to the Hockey Hall of Fame game in Toronto today. Super fun seeing some old players I grew up watching.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150729


Alligator -wide mouth, chompy, bitey
Crocodile -narrow mouth, chompy, bitey


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

😄


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150731
> 
> 
> 😄


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

really like Thailand's State railway emblem:


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150731
> 
> 
> 😄


What a failure, it has the complete opposite effect 😁


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Socialmisfits said:


> What a failure, it has the complete opposite effect 😁


They look super cute and like you just wanna scoop one up but if they have claws like cats then I will definitely pass haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150736


 But what you can't see is that there's a skirmish mouse down in there that is hiding from the war kitten.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> But what you can't see is that there's a skirmish mouse down in there that is hiding from the war kitten.












No way; look at the pinchers on that thing haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No, car go water.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> View attachment 150820


Omg that's brutal 😂😂😂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> No, car go water.
> 
> View attachment 150818


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

😆


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


>


Bit of 🧲 🎣 will sort that lil problem out haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150922
> 
> 😆


 He has less bitepower than a gerbil but if looks could kill.........


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150922
> 
> 😆


What is this hellish creature called?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Socialmisfits said:


> What is this hellish creature called?


Yeah I was wondering that! He was probably scurrying along happily until some human scooped the cute little fur ball up haha


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150927


Is that your new whip?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Is that your new whip?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


>


But he's so cute, I guess I'm dead 😂


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yeah I was wondering that! He was probably scurrying along happily until some human scooped the cute little fur ball up haha


Kind of cute but it also looks as crazy as a gremlin, I think we should conclude we must be happy it isn’t any bigger.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Socialmisfits said:


> Kind of cute but it also looks as crazy as a gremlin, I think we should conclude we must be happy it isn’t any bigger.












That was a bit gremlinist! 😆 Look at his cute little face haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

🤣


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150954
> 
> 
> That was a bit gremlinist! 😆 Look at his cute little face haha


Told you so! But fair is fair I was thinking about the evil Gremlin not this pacifist ball of fur lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

aqwsderf said:


> View attachment 150963


Pro tip: Don't sit on the chairs. They don't like it when you sit on the chairs.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Pro tip: Don't sit on the chairs. They don't like it when you sit on the chairs.


I did not sit on the chairs 😂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------

